# Cars for profetional use? Pickups/ Microvan



## pjeterschornstein (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey, I live in Athens and I want to buy a Mitsubishi L300 which is a micro van. I am going to renovate my place so it'll be handy to have something with space to load materials and tools but it also would be cool to travel and camp with it because it's 4x4 
I found some on car.gr but been told by the owner that they are registered for professional use. I've been told that also pick ups are like this. The owner told me that it's possible to change it to privet and I should ask an accountant but so far the one I reached said they don't do that.
I'm not really sure what document I should get or who could I consult about this. Any ideas?
A lot of people have pick ups and mini/micro vans, some for traveling purposes. I'd be surprised if they are all registered for professional use... Anybody have experience with that/ some info?
I am also not sure what are the type of cars that are only for professional use.. Do they write it in the ad somewhere?
Thanks


----------

